# How To Shipping Pigeon To VietNam



## JayNg (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi All.. now live in USA but i do travel back to my country to visit my family every 3month.. and my parent they love Pigeon... In VietNam they have a few kind of Pigeon but most off beautiful Pigeon are in America... I would love to bring off these Pigeon back home for my Parent they must very happy. Anyone know how to shipping international to Vietnam please let me know.. Help. 
Thank You and God Bless All


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it's illegal to export birds out of the country.


----------



## JayNg (Jul 19, 2012)

No there are some company sale pogeon and they also export them.. i'm for sure 100% you can export them. thanks anyways


----------

